# Locomancer, the Virtual Reality train layout builder and simulator



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

This is really cool.  I've not really paid attention to the VR space (because of the cost) but I saw this video today and it blew me away. I can only imagine where this is going. 






I'll be watching this project for sure. Very cool

https://selkcip.itch.io/locomancer


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Holy crap, there's a lot of potential there! I had no idea anybody was doing stuff like this, and it sounds like the author is just building this room within an already existing framework of software.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Really cool stuff. I like it. I wouldn't trade my model trains but it is neat. I see he
has derails just like us. Thanks for showing the video.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very impressive but ultimately rather sad.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Very impressive but ultimately rather sad.


I dunno... think about all the people in small apartments or in the military who don't have the physical space to set up a layout. Something like this could bring more people into the hobby.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I see it as a different take on SCARM or any of those other layout tools. Lots of people have trouble using them and getting good results. Simulating reality could be a huge advantage. I've spent hours and hours building my layouts in scarm but since I can't actually run trains on them I didn't realize my mistakes until I built the layout. 

So not sad, just another tool


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

L0stS0ul said:


> I see it as a different take on SCARM or any of those other layout tools. Lots of people have trouble using them and getting good results. Simulating reality could be a huge advantage. I've spent hours and hours building my layouts in scarm but since I can't actually run trains on them I didn't realize my mistakes until I built the layout.
> 
> So not sad, just another tool


AnyRail can export files to Trainplayer, which is another, older, virtual layout maker. It helps to experiment with layout designs in virtual reality before you actually build them.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just too old and old fashioned.

I think it is great if you like this stuff and have fun with it.

You gotta realize I can barely write this reply.

I do like the limited use I have of the internet.

I will check on this topic now and then to see how much more I can be confused.

Have FUN.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Light years beyond my comprehension.
I have to say, in this world, I'm a dinosaur. 
Pick up the track.
Put it in place.
Pick up the next track.
Put it in place.

Computers? I am savvy! Even fix them sometimes.
SCARM? Yes, doable.
TRAX? Yes, I used it to do my layout.
THIS? No. I couldn't fathom using it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hmmm......I am way behind. I've never used any of them, heck, I don't even think I have seen a screen shot of any of them. They are cool, I guess. 
But I agree with the ol school. Those, to me, are just more expense, more learning time, more time in front of a computer, less time on trains. Model railroading has been around much longer than computers. Layouts have always been awesome. 
But in all fairness, I feel the same way in my woodworking. These new CNC machines....too much computer in it, no craftsmanship, no skill. It's easy to put something in a computer and it calculates, plans, modifies, cuts, cleans..........whatever. I'll keep my brain and hands involved thank you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

from what i can tell, it's designed to work with only one make / model of smart phone? the HTC Vive? ..
I did download the exe file that he had there, but just get told that it's not a valid windows program ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

VegasN said:


> Hmmm......I am way behind. I've never used any of them, heck, I don't even think I have seen a screen shot of any of them. They are cool, I guess.
> But I agree with the ol school. Those, to me, are just more expense, more learning time, more time in front of a computer, less time on trains. Model railroading has been around much longer than computers. Layouts have always been awesome.
> But in all fairness, I feel the same way in my woodworking. These new CNC machines....too much computer in it, no craftsmanship, no skill. It's easy to put something in a computer and it calculates, plans, modifies, cuts, cleans..........whatever. I'll keep my brain and hands involved thank you.


Well, the computer does a much better -- and faster -- job of that than you can. But that doesn't mean I disagree with you.

We have several wooden pieces made by an Amish man in central PA. They are absolutely beautiful -- far nicer than anything you see in a store... and not one watt of electricity used in their creation (although, in fairness, he has some tools powered by a belt off of a shaft driven by a water wheel). And a friend of mine uses nothing but antique hand tools to make beam and post structures.

So while I use software to design and test, I like to get out there and actually BUILD it.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

L0stS0ul said:


> I see it as a different take on SCARM or any of those other layout tools. Lots of people have trouble using them and getting good results. Simulating reality could be a huge advantage. I've spent hours and hours building my layouts in scarm but since I can't actually run trains on them I didn't realize my mistakes until I built the layout.
> 
> So not sad, just another tool


Actually, SCARM can run virtual trains 






However, the simulation engine is not yet public revealed, but it is in the final stage of beta testing and will be released soon 

Mixy


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree to an extent. I don't see anything wrong with simplifying the planning process. I just think we, as a whole, rely on computers and technology for far too many things in life now. Some good, some not so much, and sometimes, the ill effects are so subtle we don't even notice them till one day we realize craftsmen are a dyeing breed. I've heard it a dozen times in my woodworking. 
Basically it boils down to personal preference. You like to invest time and money to have a computer plan everything for you ahead of time. Essentially making your mistakes on a computer screen rather than on an expensive layout. I get that. If you prefer to jump in the trenches and get hands on training, and yes, hands on lessons....I get that too.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

How do you down load SCRAM???? I don't see where you can do it.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Scroll down the main webpage or open directly the SCARM download location and then download the program by clicking on SCARM 0.9.x Multilingual link.

Mixy


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you Mixy.


----------

